# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Roombots, Biorobotics Laboratory, Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in Lausanne, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Designer - Biorobotics Laboratory

Home page - biorob.epfl.ch/roombots

----------


## Airicist

Roombots, EPFL Biorob Lab 

 Uploaded on Sep 28, 2010




> A simulation of Auke Jan Ijspeert's Roombots transforming first into a side table, then into a quadruped-like walking side table.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Furniture Assembles Itself 

 Uploaded on Nov 19, 2010




> Presenting the Roombots - a series of small robotic modules that can self-assemble into furniture.

----------


## Airicist

Walking tripod with selected parameters values. 

 Uploaded on Jan 11, 2011




> Biorobotics Laboratory, EPFL, Lausanne, Switzerland

----------


## Airicist

Roombot 

 Uploaded on Jul 21, 2011




> The Roombot was developed by the EPFL and is designed to self-assemble into different forms of furniture.

----------


## Airicist

Roombot 

 Uploaded on Jul 21, 2011




> The Roombot was developed by the EPFL and is designed to self-assemble into different forms of furniture.

----------


## Airicist

Robots transform into furniture at EPFL 

 Published on May 20, 2014




> EPFL scientists are creating futuristic furniture that can move around and autonomously change its shape. This innovation may prove useful to support disabled individuals.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Roombots can transform into reconfigurable furniture"

by Lakshmi Sandhana
May 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Roombots: Self-reconfigurable modular robots for adaptive and assistive furniture

Apr 9, 2020




> This work presents a series of demonstrations of our self-reconfigurable modular robots (SRMR) ``Roombots'' in the context of adaptive and assistive furniture. In literature, simulations are often ahead of what currently can be demonstrated in hardware with such systems due to significant challenges in transferring them to the real world. Here, we describe how Roombots tackled these difficulties in real hardware and focus qualitatively on selected hardware experiments rather than on quantitative measurements (in hardware and simulation) to showcase the many possibilities of an SRMR. We envision Roombots to be used in our living space and define five key tasks that such a system must possess. Consequently, we demonstrate these tasks, including self-reconfiguration with 12 modules (36 Degrees of Freedom), autonomously moving furniture, object manipulation and gripping capabilities, human-module-interaction and the development of an easy-to-use user interface.

----------


## Airicist

Watch these modular robots transform into a chair

May 19, 2020




> Roombots are modular robots made by the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology Lausanne (EPFL) that can self-assemble to make, move and enhance furniture.

----------

